# Iguodala would be price of obtaining McGrady



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> If the 76ers want Houston [URL="http://www.fannation.com/tags/show_tag/4550"]Rockets[/URL] forward Tracy McGrady and his expiring $23 million contract, it will take a package deal built around Sixers swingman Andre Iguodala. According to a source close to the situation, the Houston [URL="http://www.fannation.com/tags/show_tag/4550"]Rockets[/URL] have said they would only consider shipping McGrady to the Sixers if the Sixers "knocked the Rockets over" with the amount of young talent included in the deal.


http://www.philly.com/


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

lol, yea right


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Honestly, if they made that deal I'd be done.

If you're going to make a cap dump you have to do it right, and that wouldn't be doing it right.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah... i dont get it


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

give them Sam Dalembert


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

quite high a price that would be, unless the sixers are trying to get two superstars this summer.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i dont think Iguodala will ever be a superstar unless he learns to shoot


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

stojakovic said:


> quite high a price that would be, unless the sixers are trying to get two superstars this summer.


The cap is going down, and the Sixers are over the cap as is. The Sixers wouldn't have room to add anything significant if they made this deal.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

this is why the rockets aren't going to trade tmac. they need a legit star player in return(and one that doesn't have a ridiculous contract like arenas) and teams just aren't going to give those players up for just an expiring contract.


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

Coatesvillain said:


> The cap is going down, and the Sixers are over the cap as is. The Sixers wouldn't have room to add anything significant if they made this deal.


don't know the exact figures and even though you may be right, i still believe they should have at least "some" space after dropping something lie $ 24 mil. from the roll? :thinking2:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a feeling that you could get McGrady for a lot less unless the Rockets are just determined to let his contract expire. Of course that's most likely the thing that helps you the most if you're Houston. The only teams who'll be interested in him will be teams that want to dump bad contracts or clear capspace. They just aren't going to get anything that will help them very much compared to letting the contract expire.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

sidenote: i'd be a huge rockets fan if iguodala was to end up on the rockets


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Chan Ho Nam said:


> i dont think Iguodala will ever be an all-star unless he learns to shoot



Me either.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> The cap is going down, and the Sixers are over the cap as is. The Sixers wouldn't have room to add anything significant if they made this deal.


McGrady for Iguodala doesn't work straight up, so I'm assuming that AI2 is the price for Houston eating Dam Sam or Elton Brand.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> McGrady for Iguodala doesn't work straight up, so I'm assuming that AI2 is the price for Houston eating Dam Sam or Elton Brand.


Houston already said they won't take either guy. So the Sixers would have to trade other less expensive players with Iguodala.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

FOH with this deal


----------

